# The Legend of Mick Dodge



## American_Jihad (Jan 8, 2014)

I like this progressive/liberal, I think you guys should follow his lead into utopia...







*Did you watch 'The Legend of Mick Dodge' on NatGeo TV last night? What did you think of it?*​
Reporter Arwyn Rice 
1/8/14
...


Here's our story from Tuesday's Peninsula Daily News: "Hoh Rain Forest is site of new National Geographic series; 'The Legend of Mick Dodge' starts tonight'


By Arwyn Rice
Peninsula Daily News

FORKS  Who is Mick Dodge?

Dodge  billed as the barefoot sensei  is a resident of the Hoh Rain Forest who, according to National Geographic, has lived off the grid in the Pacific Northwest for more than 25 years.

A new documentary, The Legend of Mick Dodge, which follows the life of the bearded West End resident, begins at 10 p.m. tonight and Saturday on National Geographic Channel.

Two 30-minute episodes will run on Tuesdays and Saturdays starting at 10 p.m. for three weeks.

...

Dodge was not available for an interview with the Peninsula Daily News.

Dodge was born in Forks and grew up in Japan with his father, Ron Dodge, a U.S. Marine, where he studied under a philosophical sensei, or teacher, and spent summers with his grandparents in the Hoh, according to his National Geographic biography.

But as an adult, he found the modern world wasn't a good fit, he said in a question-and-answer session for National Geographic.

The modern cultural story was not 'making sense' to me, lots of good talk about what is wrong, lots of talk about what is right, talk, talk, talk, Dodge said. 

So I went for a walk. In following my feet, I found myself stepping out of the insulation of the modern world and landing in the earth.

...

Did you watch 'The Legend of Mick Dodge' on NatGeo TV last night? What did you think of it? -- Port Angeles Port Townsend Sequim Forks Jefferson County Clallam County Olympic Peninsula Daily NEWS


----------



## American_Jihad (Jan 10, 2014)

*Exclusive clip: 'Legend of Mick Dodge' reveals weird pinecone uses*

The NatGeo show reveals the real secret to roughing it 

By Liane Bonin Starr   Tuesday, Jan 7, 2014

... Video


The show follows the wild life of Mick Dodge, a quirky character whose unique brand of Zen comes from living off the land and off the grid. Every day in Mick&#8217;s life is a different adventure; some days are spent hanging in the trees, others are spent bedding down with elk, building a mountain-man raft or running barefoot for miles. Nights are spent in tree stumps.

He has been called &#8220;the Forrest Gump of Middle Earth,&#8221; &#8220;Tree Beard,&#8221; &#8220;the Barefoot Sensei,&#8221; &#8220;the Hobbit&#8221; and &#8220;Big Foot.&#8221; Whatever you call him, Mick lives life by his own unique philosophy. Pinecone on a stick? A toothbrush. Candy Cap mushroom? A water fountain. Fern leaves? Toilet paper! A long white beard drapes his face and tattoos of roots adorn his feet, marking the connection he feels to the path he walks.

Mick explains: &#8220;My family&#8217;s perfected the art of dodging civilizations for hundreds of years. And all I have to do is follow my feet.&#8221;

Read more at Exclusive clip: Legend of Mick Dodge reveals weird pinecone uses

...

Read more at Exclusive clip: Legend of Mick Dodge reveals weird pinecone uses


----------

